# Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich



## owl-andre (21. Juni 2007)

Versuche jetzt mal alles zu erklären,warum es da zu Unstimmigkeiten kommt(Stadt war gerade mit 2 Leuten hier)Folgende Sachlage:Wir haben im Keller 6 Regenwassertanks(fassen 3000Liter zusammen).jetzt habe ich meinen Teich komplett neu befüllt und nachgespeist,alles geht über die Regenwasseranlage.Jetzt kommt die Matheaufgabe bei der Ich und die Stadtheinis verzweifeln:1.Zähler(dient zur Nachspeisung,wenn die Tanks leer sind)Stand 31.12-3186 m2/Heute 5415 m2--2.Zähler(dient für WC/Waschmaschine)Stand 31.12-186 m2/Heute 211 m2---jetzt wollen mir die von der Stadt erzählen,das ich mehr für WC/Waschmaschine gebraucht habe als für den Teich,obwohl ich da ca.20.000Liter aus den Tanks für den Teich gebraucht habe-kann doch wohl nicht sein?Hoffe ,bitte auf mächtige Hilfe


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

also irgendwie fehlen mir da Kommastellen oder sonstwas.
Du hast ganz sicher keine 2000m*³* = 2000x1000 Liter im Teich bzw. der Waschmaschine versenkt!
20.000 Liter wären gerade mal 20m*³* (Liter kann man nicht in m*²* ausdrücken  )

Ließ doch bitte nochmal richtig ab, zur Not auch mit Kommastellen.


----------



## Armin501 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

War wirklich die Stadt da, oder der Versorger/Wasserwerk?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Mühle (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

Annett hat Recht, guck doch nochmal ganz genau, so verstehe ich das nicht  .

viele Grüße

Britta

Was wollte die Stadt überhaupt bei Dir ?


----------



## owl-andre (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

OKI,nochmal-Nachspeisung 31.12.06=31,86---Heute=54,15----Verbrauch(Haus-Waschmaschine/WC)31.12.06=186---Heute=211-----hoffe das hilft etwas:beeten:


----------



## owl-andre (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*



			
				Armin501 schrieb:
			
		

> War wirklich die Stadt da, oder der Versorger/Wasserwerk?
> 
> Gruß Armin


100% Stadt--kenne die Tante,die da war


----------



## owl-andre (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollte die Stadt überhaupt bei Dir ?


Kanalgebühren will ich sparen,bzgl.Gartenbewässerung und Teichauffüllen


----------



## sabine71 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist der 2.Zähler der direkt nach der Hauswand installiert ist, also der erste Zähler im Haus ist. Auf dem Steht 211 m³
richtig ? Wenn ja gilt folgende Rechnung:

211 - 186 = 25 m³ Gesamt Frischwasser 

54,15 - 31,86 = 22,29m³ Frischwassermenge Teich

25m³ Gesamt - 22,29 m³ Teich = 2,71 m³ für WC und Waschmaschine

Das Wasser das durch den 2.Zähler läuft (der zur Nachspeisung der Tonnen dient) ist ja schon durch den 1.Zähler durchgelaufen und folglich mitgezählt worden.

(Prozedur kenne ich, habe ich auch bei mir im Keller so, damit wir für das Wasser was für den Garten und Teich drauf geht nicht die kompletten Abwassergebühren zahlen müssen).


Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen,

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## guenter (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

so wie Sabine schreibt, so sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Moin,

weniger als 3m³ Trinkwasser für Waschmaschine und WC im Halbjahr? Ihr seid ja richtig sparsam. 

Da ist aber nicht das Trinkwasser dabei, mit dem Ihr duscht und kocht oder? Irgendwie fehlt mir da doch noch was. 
Der erste Zähler kann deshalb meiner Meinung nach unmöglich der Gesamttrinkwasserzähler sein.... 
Versteh ich das richtig, dass die Regentanks nur aufgefült werden, wenn das vom Hausdach kommende Regenwasser verbraucht ist?
Vielleicht kannst Du ja irgendwo herausbekommen, wieviel Liter es seit 01.01.2007 pro m² bei Euch geregnet hat. Diese Zahl nimmst Du x m² der an die Tanks angeschlossenen Dachfläche und mit der Zahl konfrontierst Du die Dame mal. 

Waren die Tank eigentlich leer, als Du den Teich aufgefüllt hast oder hast Du direkt abgezapft? Wobei das auch nur 3m³, also 3000Liter ausmachen würde, wenn sie randvoll waren.
Als zweites könntest Du der Dame mal die Maße Deines Teiches aufschreiben und ausrechnen lassen, wieviel Volumen das Loch beinhaltet. 
Mal sehen, ob sie das kann... und wenn der Teich in einem Rutsch gefüllt wurde, dann können schlecht mehr als 3000Liter Regenwasser drin sein.


----------



## sabine71 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

dies habe ich moch im Netz gefunden: (Wikipedia)

"....In Deutschland verbraucht eine Person im Haushalt durchschnittlich 126 Liter Wasser pro Tag. Dies sind bei einem Vierpersonenhaushalt 504 Liter am Tag. Nach wasserwirtschaftlichen Schätzungen verteilt sich der Wasserverbrauch pro Kopf ungefähr wie folgt: Baden und Duschen ca. 20 - 40 l; Körperpflege 5 -15 l; Toilettenspülung 40 l; Wäschewaschen 30 l; Geschirrspülen 7 l; Putzen 7 l. Nur 3 Liter Trinkwasser verwenden wir zum Trinken und zum Kochen." Nur Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist sehr sparsam und benötigt nur 102 l pro Tag. 

Nach dieser Aussage hast du pro Person für die 6 Monate einen Verbrauch von
18,36 m³ - 22,68 m³ pro Person.

Nur Waschmaschine + WC wären demnach ca. 12,6 m³( pro Person) für 6 Monate.

Deine 2,71 m³ erscheinen mir etwas arg wenig. 

Welches Wasser benutzt du den zum Duschen, Kochen, ... 

Hast du sonst noch irgengwelche "Zapfstellen" ?


Gruß

Sabine


----------



## owl-andre (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Guten Morgen @ all,versuche das jetzt nochmal zuerklärenobwohl mir die Werte langsam richtig vorkommen):Bzgl.der Zähler,1.Zähler ist der Stadtzähler(hat ja jeder)2.Zähler(ist der Zähler der Stadtwasser nachfüllt,wenn die Tanks leer sind,Stand 22,29m3)3.Zähler(er misst den Verbrauch was aus den Regenwassertanks für das Haus(WC,Waschmaschine)verbraucht wird,Stand 25m3)---Was aus den Tanks entnommen wird ist nur WC,Waschmaschine


----------



## sabine71 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das wiefolgt:

Du hast eine Regenwasserzisterne, mit der WC, Waschmaschine und Teich gespeist werden. Sollte diese Zisterne leer sein, wird über den Zähler 2 (vor der Zisterne) gemessen wieviel m³ du an"Fischwasser" in die Zisternen nachfüllst, du hast 2 Ableitungen von der Zisterne, eine für WC und Waschmaschine (mit Zähler 3) und eine für den Teich  (Hattest im ersten Teil geschrieben das auch der Teich darüber läuft)

Welchen Zählerstand hat denn nun Zähler 1? (Der allererste der ins Haus geht  ) 


"...Bzgl.der Zähler,1.Zähler ist der Stadtzähler(hat ja jeder)
2.Zähler(ist der Zähler der Stadtwasser nachfüllt,wenn die Tanks leer sind,Stand 22,29m3)
3.Zähler(er misst den Verbrauch was aus den Regenwassertanks für das Haus(WC,Waschmaschine)verbraucht wird,Stand 25m3)*---Was aus den Tanks entnommen wird ist nur WC,Waschmaschine*  

"...Folgende Sachlage:Wir haben im Keller 6 Regenwassertanks(fassen 3000Liter zusammen).....Teich komplett neu befüllt und nachgespeist,alles geht über die Regenwasseranlage.

1.Zähler(dient zur Nachspeisung,wenn die Tanks leer sind)
Stand 31.12-3186 m2/Heute 5415 m2--

2.Zähler(dient für WC/Waschmaschine)
Stand 31.12-186 m2/Heute 211 m2---

ca.20.000Liter aus den Tanks für den Teich gebraucht habe-kann doch wohl nicht sein?...."

(Wird allmählich verwirrend   )

Dieses System hat meine Freundin auch, ich kann die ja mal Fragen wie das bei denen läuft, aber ich denke hier fehlt nun noch der Zählerstand 1.

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## owl-andre (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eine Regenwasserzisterne, mit der WC, Waschmaschine und Teich gespeist werden.


NEIN,
Entweder ich erkläre das falsch oder es wird hier falsch aufgenommen:crazy: Ich speise aus der Zisterne nur Wasser(was auch über einen Zähler läuft)für WC und waschmaschine ein--für Teich/und Bewässerung im Garten entnehme ich das zwar auch aus der Zisterne nur wird dieses nicht über einen Zähler gemessen,da ja dort keine Kanalgebühren anfallen.Werde mal versuchen eine Skizze/Bild zuerstellen vielleicht wird es dann einfacher für uns alle:beeten:


----------



## sabine71 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Habe diese HP gefunden.

Vielleicht hilft die dir weiter.


http://www.regenwasserverbrauch.de/index.html

Gruß 

Sabine


----------



## owl-andre (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hi Sabine,Danke für den Link,mir geht es in diesem Tread einfach nur darum,das ich an die Stadt keine Kanal/Abwassergebühren zahlen möchte-für Wasser,was ich zur Teichfüllung oder auch Bewässerung von Pflanzen/Blumen im Garten nutze.


----------



## midnite (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hi Andre,

wenn nun ich das richtig verstehe, fehlt dir in Grunde genommen einen 3 Zähler, der zwischen Zisterne und teich sitzt. dann kann der verbrauch des 3 Zählers vom 2 Zähler abgezogen werden und als Frischwasser (ohne Abwasser) abgerechnet werden.
Sonst kann der stadt doch nicht wissen wieviel wasser in dein Teich geflossen ist oder?? 

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Andreas2 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hi!

Ich habe das Ganze, so wie ich es verstanden habe, mal in einer Skizze zusammengefasst:
 

Zähler 1 (Z1) ist der Hauptzähler des Hauses. Der dort gemessene Verbrauch ist für die Wassergebühren heranzuziehen. 
Die Abwassermenge ergibt sich als Summe aus dem Verbrauch bei Zähler 3 und der Differenz aus Zähler 1 und Zähler 2. 
Beispiel:
Z1 = 100 m³
Z2 = 50 m³
Z3 = 70 m³

Wassergebühren = Z1 = 100 m³
Abwassergebühren = Z3 + (Z1 - Z2) = 70 m³ + (100 m³ - 50 m³) = 120 m³

Dabei ist natürlich darauf zu achten, dass Teich- oder Gießwasser nicht über den Zähler Z3 entnommen wird, sondern über einen zweiten Abgang an der Zisterne. Wenn das Wasser für den Teich auch über den Zähler Z3 läuft, müsste, wie von midnite geschrieben, ein weiterer Zähler angebracht werden.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## owl-andre (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Sehr Gut ! Genau so ist das,logo läuft das Regenwasser was für den Teich/Gartenbewässerung genutzt wird NICHT über den Zähler.Danke nochmal für die Skizze


----------



## owl-andre (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Habe mal folgende Werte ermittelt,alles Zählerstände von dieser Woche

Z1 Verbrauch (ab 1.1) 50 m3
Z2 22 m3
Z3 25 m3

folgende Rechnung:
50-22+25=53

heisst wir haben bis jetzt 53m3 Abwasser zubezahlen  letztes Jahr waren es insgesammt 72m3


----------



## sabine71 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hi Andre,

mal als kleinen Vergleich:

4 Personen Haushalt (2Erw.+ 2 Ki) + Garten + Teich ca. 153 m³ - 191 m³ Abwasser pro Jahr

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## owl-andre (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre,
> 
> mal als kleinen Vergleich:
> 
> ...


und wir leben zu 2.


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Moin,

da stimmt doch was nicht... Du kannst doch kaum mehr Abwasser bezahlen, als Du Trinkwasser zapfst - vor allem, wenn da fast 20m³ in einem Teich gelandet sind...

Könntest Du bitte nochmal die bereinigten Zahlen (tatsächlichen Verbräuche) vom 1.1. bis heute ausrechnen und mit Zählernr. (Z1 etc. wie auf der Zeichnung von Andreas) aufschreiben.
Weiter vorn stand 



> 1.Zähler(dient zur Nachspeisung,wenn die Tanks leer sind)
> Stand 31.12-3186 m2/Heute 5415 m2--


Bei einen angenommenen Kommafehler komme ich auf 31,86 und 54,15 = 22,29 m³ Verbrauch bis letzte Woche und jetzt sollen es plötzlich 50 sein?? 

Irgendwie steig ich da nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> da stimmt doch was nicht... Du kannst doch kaum mehr Abwasser bezahlen, als Du Trinkwasser zapfst - vor allem, wenn da fast 20m³ in einem Teich gelandet sind...



Doch kann er !
Da er Regenwasser für die Waschmaschine und WC nutzt welches ja ebenfalls in die Kanalisation geleitet wird (Abwasser).
Beispiel: 
50 m³ Stadtwasser genommen.
15 m³ Regenwasser für WC und CO. (Zusätzliches Abwasser)
10 m³ Regenwasser für Garten (Will keiner wissen)
12 m³ Stadtwasser für Garten.

Macht: 50-12+15 = 53 m³ Abwasser obwohl er nur 50m³ Stadtwasser genommen hat.

Axel


----------



## bonsai (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte - wie wahr.
Ohne die Skizze und mit den unklaren Angaben war das schon sehr verwirrend.
Im Ganzen aber ein lustiger und auch lehrreicher Thread.
Lehrreich weniger im mathematischen Sinn, als in der Erkenntnis, wie schwer komplexe Zusammenhänge ohne graphische Unterstützung auch einem geneigten Leser zu vermitteln sind.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## owl-andre (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen-nochmal wieder hochgeholt,dieses Thema:smoki wie macht Ihr das denn(da jetzt doch auch bei Euch mal nachgefüllt werden muss)bezgl. der Kanal/Grundwassergebühr?Bin da immer noch nicht schlau geworden,denn ich leite ja beim befüllen von meinem Teich weder was ins Grundwasser noch in den Kanal der Stadt.Und ich muss wieder nachfüllen....:crazy


----------



## newman71 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stadt macht Theater-bzgl. Gartenteich*

Hi Andre,
wie oben schon erwähnt bräuchtest du einen zusätzlichen Abgang der am Zähler drei vorbei in deinen Teich läuft!
Oder komm zu uns. Da gibt es solche "Späße" zum Glück (noch) nicht.
Hab auch eine RW-Zisterne für WC, Waschmaschine und Garten, aber nur einen Zähler  . 1 m³ Trinkwasser = 1 m³ Abwasser. Ja, und von dem brauchen wir zu dritt ganze 14 m³ im Jahr.  

Gruß, Uwe


----------

